# New look



## bassfisher6522

The new platform change and new look is awesome! Well done! Even my load times are with in par with the other forums I'm on. Once all the issues are worked out, she should fly. 

Again....thanks for all the hard work. Well done!


----------



## Tech Admin

@bassfisher6522 and others.

Heya all check out this thread for more info on the migration:








Tech Support







www.techsupportforum.com





Jeff M


----------



## xrobwx71

I like the new format, working well so far. The dark theme is working perfectly.


----------



## Gary R

First impression is I hate the new look, but then I'm a traditionalist, so I'll give myself a little time to get used to things before I decide whether I can live with it or not.


----------



## oscer1

only complaint i have is their is no recent discusion on right side of screen thats mainly what i check when i come here.


----------



## britechguy

oscer1 said:


> only complaint i have is their is no recent discusion on right side of screen thats mainly what i check when i come here.


I have made a request that the "new post" widget (which does exist for XenForo forums) be added in not only to the main forum page, but also in the individual forums.

See Community Feedback: We Are Live!


----------



## oscer1

yeah that would be nice


----------



## Corday

oscer1 said:


> only complaint i have is their is no recent discusion on right side of screen thats mainly what i check when i come here.


That's what the New in the circle does.


----------



## britechguy

Corday said:


> That's what the New in the circle does.


But it can be, and in my opininon, should be available without any user action necessary. Sysnative and Technibble forums, to name two, use the New Posts widget to keep a list of the latest posts visible just like we had on the original forum software.


----------



## oscer1

britechguy said:


> But it can be, and in my opininon, should be available without any user action necessary. Sysnative and Technibble forums, to name two, use the New Posts widget to keep a list of the latest posts visible just like we had on the original forum software.


yeah it would be better to have new post widget.


----------



## storm5510

This will take some getting used to. Some searching was required to find threads I had participated in. Before, it was easy. "Your Posts."


----------



## britechguy

storm5510 said:


> This will take some getting used to. Some searching was required to find threads I had participated in. Before, it was easy. "Your Posts."


And it could be just that easy here. There are a lot of XenForo features that are not currently turned on. When I click on my avatar at the upper right on TechNibble, this is what I get:










The "Your Content" is precisely what you're talking about. It could be added, as could any/all of the other things listed.


----------



## Stancestans

Awesome, I love it! I'm sure the little conveniences that we were used to will get added as we move forward, never backwards.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

It does look great! I'm happy with the changes!

Anyone find a "Mark Forum as Read" button?


----------



## Tech Admin

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> It does look great! I'm happy with the changes!
> 
> Anyone find a "Mark Forum as Read" button?


If you want to mark a specific forum as read, navigate to that forum. At the top you will see a button to “Mark All Read.









If you want to mark all threads in the community as read, click on NEW near the upper right-hand corners of the site.









Click on Mark All Read.









You will then see a popup confirming that this is what you want to do. Click “Mark All Read”.









Cheers,
Gerrit


----------



## bassfisher6522

Yep...I found.and hit that thing by mistake. Never again.


----------



## britechguy

bassfisher6522 said:


> Yep...I found.and hit that thing by mistake. Never again.


I actually wanted to use it, and did yesterday. That being said, there's a reason I made the request here.

When you use the Mark Forums Read control on TechNibble, if you are in a subforum you get something like this, with the subforum selected by default:










whereas if you are on the main forum page when you activate the "Mark Forums Read" link/control, you get this:










It is just a much tidier interface for these functions and is about as much as one can do to prevent users from accidentally doing a "Mark All Forums Read" action when that's not what their actual intention was.


----------



## SpareChange

Looks modern, finally TSF has been upgraded!


----------



## Rich-M

It's a great look and I also love the dark setting. It will be a while till all my Xen Foro days come back and I can motor better.


----------



## Redeye3323

Nice job Admins 🙂

It did throw me for a loop when I was pointing someone in this direction as I had to check it was still the same website haha


----------



## britechguy

The fact that I can now actually copy and paste links directly into posts is a major, major, major step forward as far as I'm concerned!

For me, slipping into any XenForo-powered forum is largely akin to slipping into using any Chromium-powered browser after being a longtime user of Chrome. They're just familiar.


----------

